# Fungal infection?



## ZooKeeper (Apr 22, 2016)

I just bought a 2 yr old fainting goat that has patches of hair falling out with crusty skin atattched. I believe I remember having a rabbit with a fungal infection that looked like that. She also has a small round patch of hair missing on her hip and thin hair above her nose. How can I treat her? I have pour on ivermectin and tea tree oil on hand. Can get something else if need be. PLEASE! I would really appreciate any advice as I am very new to goat ownership.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2016)

Greetings @ZooKeeper from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH and the world of goat ownership. What you're describing could be caused by a number of issues. It could be lice, mites, a mineral deficiency, stress, or something else altogether. If you could get some nice clear close up pictures and share them so folks can see what you're dealing with, it will make the diagnosis and recommendations much better (and easier). There are lots of good and helpful folks here, and I'm pretty sure one or more will have recommendations for you.

I know you're most likely upset and worried about your animal (both good things) and want this fixed ASAP, but if you can take a bit of time and read through some of the threads here, you may see pictures of other goats with similar symptoms to what yours is showing and find what their issue was. Pictures would be the biggest help.

Hope it all gets worked out quickly for you.


----------

